# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  FX2N-10PG, FX2N-20GM, Vexta Controller SG9200-G, Scan Barcode 2D Panasonic...

## Takami

Mình có các món đồ chơi sau, bác nào thích cái nào cứ cmt mình báo giá cho hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp: Tâm 0908 623 125.
Một vài hình minh họa.

----------


## Takami

AE có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ nhé!

----------


## Takami

Up cho AE có nhu cầu!

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cái này để làm cái gì vậy bác.chỉ hiểu sơ sơ cái scan barcode a

----------


## Takami

Còn nguyên chưa bán được cái nào, buồn ghê ah. AE ủng hộ nhé.
Còn 7 module FX2N-1PG nữa, ae múc dùm luôn!
Cảm ơn.

----------


## hellboy424

Bác inbox e giá nhé

----------


## Takami

> Bác inbox e giá nhé


Bạn cần loại nào, cho mình sđt nhắn tin cho nhanh nhé!

----------


## Takami

7 module FX2N-1PG giá 3.5tr, FX2N-20GM giá 2.5tr/cái.
Giá áp dụng cho ngày 02.06

----------


## Ledngochan

> 7 module FX2N-1PG giá 3.5tr, FX2N-20GM giá 2.5tr.
> Giá áp dụng cho ngày 02.06


Trong hình có 3 cái FX2N-20GM giá 2.5tr hả bác?

----------


## Takami

> Trong hình có 3 cái FX2N-20GM giá 2.5tr hả bác?


FX2N-20GM giá 2.5tr/cái (giá áp dụng trong ngày 02.06. không bao ship).

----------

